# Soap Calc 101



## kmarvel (Jun 18, 2014)

Ok, I have taken the advice of a few members here and trying to understand the soapcalc dragon.  haha

 Taking a recommended soap recipe with lard, I input the % values and what I take from this is the range values being close in the Soap Bar Quality Box.  Checking the balance between the Range and my soap recipe.

 Nit sure about the water ration so I used 33 in the water and % of oil weight and superfatted at 8%.


*Soap Bar Quality*​ *Range*​ *Your Recipe*​ Hardness​ 29 - 54​ 46​ Cleansing​ 12 - 22​ 20​ Conditioning​ 44 - 69​ 48​ Bubbly​ 14 - 46​ 25​ Creamy​ 16 - 48​ 30​ Iodine​ 41 - 70​ 50​ INS​ 136 - 165​ 165​ 

 Does this pass any type of sanity check??  I was wondering if the "Bubbly" was too low or ok?

 Everyone's advice an recommendations are a huge help to me.   

 Kathie


----------



## Sprag (Jun 18, 2014)

You can add more castor oil for more lather.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 18, 2014)

I think the bubbly is just fine. What kind of skin do you have? For me the cleansing number is a bit high and the conditioning number is low. I generally keep my cleansing number at around 14-15 and try to get my conditioning number up to 60. 

Try replacing 5% of your coconut oil with 5% of olive oil see what those number will be like. Lowering the coconut will reduce the bubbly number though.


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 18, 2014)

Here in AZ.  Everyone's skin is dry.  lol


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 18, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> I think the bubbly is just fine. What kind of skin do you have? For me the cleansing number is a bit high and the conditioning number is low. I generally keep my cleansing number at around 14-15 and try to get my conditioning number up to 60.
> 
> Try replacing 5% of your coconut oil with 5% of olive oil see what those number will be like. Lowering the coconut will reduce the bubbly number though.


 

 Ok, let me try that.  Thanks.


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 18, 2014)

Ok, I added and subtracted what you adviced.  Here is what it looks like.

*Soap Bar Quality* *Range* *Your Recipe*  Hardness 29 - 54 43  Cleansing 12 - 22 17  Conditioning 44 - 69 51  Bubbly 14 - 46 22  Creamy 16 - 48 30  Iodine 41 - 70 54  INS 136 - 165 157


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 19, 2014)

If you don't want to put Castor oil in there (which of course means taking out some of another oil already in there) then you can look at adding some sugar to the water before you add the lye.

1 tblsp ppo (per pound of oils) added to the water, mix it until it is dissolved and then add the lye.  It will make the soap hotter as it saponifies, so that is also a consideration.


----------



## Susie (Jun 19, 2014)

I am not seeing your oils listed, so this is a shot in the dark- you may want to look at subbing some lard for some of the coconut oil.(pork fat rules for skin conditioning in my book)


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 19, 2014)

Susie,

 My oils are as follows:  CCO   25%
                               castor      5%
                               OO         25%
                               Lard       40%
                         Shea Butter    5%


----------



## Seawolfe (Jun 19, 2014)

I think that will make a very nice soap. Some people don't like that much coconut oil, but I do. I do tend to up my superheat to 6 or 8% though.


----------



## Susie (Jun 19, 2014)

I also would drop that coconut to 20%.  Up the OO or Lard to make up the difference.  I tried shea butter in my not-salt bar soap, and I was unimpressed in the extreme.  I decided to save the shea for body butter and lip balm.


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 21, 2014)

Seawolfe,  I was going to superfat at 8%.

 Now, the search for lard.  I think our Super Walmart has it in a bluish/green bucket.


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 21, 2014)

I have never added sugar in my lye water before.  Interesting.


----------



## Susie (Jun 21, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> Seawolfe,  I was going to superfat at 8%.
> 
> Now, the search for lard.  I think our Super Walmart has it in a bluish/green bucket.



It is in a green and white bucket(Armour brand) on the bottom shelf under the coconut oil at my Walmart.  If you aren't sure you are going to like it, they also offer 1 lb tubs.


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks, Susie.


----------

